# Little fish paintings, recognize any?



## secuono

So I got bored last night & opted to paint some. Though I wanted to use colored pencil, it soon became obvious that it wouldn't work. I'm not very good, but I didn't want to bother with drawing, would of taken too much time & I'd have to think of my own things. Borrowed some pictures, let me know if you don't want them posted here & I'll ask a moderator to delete them. Enjoy.

PS. if you want me to paint your fish, no problem, just send me the picture! ^.^

Goldfish.









A fish from BettySplendens, owned by Bettagirl7.









A Rainbow Shark.









A Swordtail.









DTCT owned by Maximol.









One of my Angelfish.









Aries owned by Scorps.


----------



## Neelie

the angel fish is AMAZING. fit for an exhibition imo!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

Nice pictures!!!


----------



## Jayy

Awesome paintings!!! I wish I could paint that well.


----------



## secuono

Thanks all! ^.^
http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/My Art/


----------



## FireKidomaru

could you paint my DBT Jazz? if you dont wanna thats fine 2
by the way you paintings are amazing!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Thats amazing!!


----------



## metalbetta

Oh wow! you're an amazing artist! If you want to paint any of mine, go for it! 

Here's Winston:









And Tifa...










Whichever one is easier for you! 


Seriously though those paintings are amazing. I wish I had that kind of talent! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTUz1UVzgLY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Alexanderismylife

Wow amazing painting skills! Agh I really wish I could draw Alexander and Riley like that lol


----------



## vaygirl

Beautiful job! I love the angelfish too. You're very talented.


----------



## BunniesLair

Those are beautiful! If i could take a decent photo of my fish I would ash you to paint him!

Well done! Thank you for sharing your art!


----------



## secuono

Jazz & Winston are drying. Working on Tifa now. 
^.^


----------



## Fermin

Wow - you're an incredibly talented artist! Thanks for sharing your work! If you need more muses, my little betta in my avatar would be happy to inspire you... :-D

Have you exhibited your art publically before?


----------



## Jooleeah

Those are gorgeous! i loooooove the angel fish
Can you do kokomo for me?


----------



## secuono

All requests from now until tomorrow afternoon will be worked on tomorrow. Any pictures blurred, faded color, too dark or missing/hidden body parts; I will search for another picture to get a better idea of what the fish looks like. But a clear pic from the start would be nice. =p
Enjoy.

Jazz owned by FireKidomaru.









Winston owned by Metalbetta.









Tifa, also owned by Metalbetta.


----------



## secuono

Fermin said:


> Wow - you're an incredibly talented artist! Thanks for sharing your work! If you need more muses, my little betta in my avatar would be happy to inspire you... :-D
> 
> Have you exhibited your art publicly before?


No, I haven't. Wish art paid, but we all know how that works. You don't get rich 'til your dead, sucks. Manga artists need to work 3 jobs, painters get nada until they are in their coffins, everyone else makes it more of a hobby. 

Will work on him tomorrow, also will have to find a pic with his tail a bit more up.


----------



## secuono

This is also Kokomo, right? Just so I can get a better tail on him. 

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/197/1/f/__That_Look____by_JuliaBland.jpg


Is he a regular Crowntail? Does he have just the one point like his dorsal fin or forked ends like the black/red Crowntail I painted? 
http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk389/DaShast/2.jpg


----------



## Jooleeah

it most certainly is 
sorry i gave you a cut off picture in the first place i wasnt thinking xD


----------



## secuono

It's cool, as long as I can figure out the rest of the fish's look.


----------



## metalbetta

WOW! those are amazing! You didn't have to do both but they look GREAT! thank you so much!


----------



## vaygirl

Oh please oh please? 
You're gonna get swamped. Hehehehe. They're beautiful!!!


----------



## BunniesLair

I am totally going to have to get a better photo of Mr T and commission you to paint him!!


----------



## secuono

Lol, then I will have to start charging for the cost of a postage stamp so I can send you guys the originals too! ^.^

At Vaygirl; His eye is whitened out because of flash, right? Will make the center black unless you tell me otherwise.


----------



## vaygirl

Oh yeah, it's black.  I'll totally send you a stamped envelope for the original! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

If you wouldn't mind could you paint Finn? 

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/sdc10985z.jpg/


----------



## secuono

Alright, 4 fish to work on tomorrow so far!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Haha cool! thanks alot btw


----------



## bettalover2033

wow your really good!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Jooleeah said:


> Those are gorgeous! i loooooove the angel fish
> Can you do kokomo for me?


wow kokomo looks just like my Marki  hes tri-colored too

the only thing is marki is darker


----------



## metalbetta

I'd love to have the originals!


----------



## TheJadeBetta

These are awesome. I want one of Caesar or Tanya. I need to get pictures of one of them.


----------



## bettalover2033

hello im sorry to bother you but i was wondering if it isnt too much of a problem?, would you be able to paint a picture of one of my bettas ??? i could give you a picture??


----------



## CodeRed

... I hate to add another load on you, but you're amazing, so I'll beg xD Can you do one of Akeros?

It would be of this body shape:









With his actual body color, which is this:









Could you do that for me?


----------



## Maryrox247

Please paint mine!!! PLEASE! 
Go to this link to see him! This is roger taylor! And the bottom link is Juliet!Sorry,juliet is a bit blurry so if you can't paint her i totally understand! 
http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums...=view&current=RogerTaylorthefish.jpg&newest=1


http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums/af205/maryrox247/?action=view&current=BB.jpg


----------



## secuono

bettalover2033 said:


> hello im sorry to bother you but i was wondering if it isnt too much of a problem?, would you be able to paint a picture of one of my bettas ??? i could give you a picture??


No problem, just PM or post a picture for me. ^.^


----------



## secuono

All but 'Ice'(Fermin's betta) have been sketched up. I need to figure out what his tail and anal fin might look like.


----------



## Hermitpaws

wow wish i could Paint like that!........umm maybe i can i donno...... haven't painted fish in a while just backgrounds or my website. any way Nice job you should try selling those.
and what type o paint do you use? i use acrylic and water color.


----------



## secuono

Acrylic. 
If people send a dollar I can send the originals to them. They aren't very large nor that good, so I can't charge very much. >.<


----------



## bettalover2033

secuono said:


> Acrylic.
> If people send a dollar I can send the originals to them. They aren't very large nor that good, so I can't charge very much. >.<


who cares if they aren't that large its the paint job that counts and you for one have a gift

they're amazing!!!


----------



## secuono

3 new will be posted later tonight or tomorrow morning. They aren't the best, must be in a painters slump, lol. Really bad ones I have on my list to redo later on.


----------



## Jooleeah

when i paint picture after picture i just turn into a work horse and im usually more focused on finishing the picture so the quality isnt there.
Or i just dont feel the creative juices flowing after a while. 
thats my painters slump xD


----------



## frogipoi

Can you paint Aurora? He is my pics (album) Sorry to add another but practice=perfect!


----------



## secuono

Jooleeah said:


> when i paint picture after picture i just turn into a work horse and im usually more focused on finishing the picture so the quality isnt there.
> Or i just dont feel the creative juices flowing after a while.
> thats my painters slump xD


Same issue I'm having today..lol.


----------



## secuono

Roger Taylor owned by Maryrox247.









Pepper owned by Tang_mc.









Rio owned by 1Fish2Fish.


----------



## Maryrox247

OMG!!! I LOVE IT!!!!! Thank you sooo much! you rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## secuono

frogipoi said:


> Can you paint Aurora? He is my pics (album) Sorry to add another but practice=perfect!


I'll need a clearer image.


----------



## Jooleeah

Take your time xD you should only do a certain amount like every other day


----------



## secuono

Ya welcome!


----------



## frogipoi

Sorry I will get one tomorrow. He is a purple/pink delta with some blue shine.


----------



## secuono

Jooleeah said:


> Take your time xD you should only do a certain amount like every other day


I just got back into art, so if I stop, it will be, 'oh, just one more day'. And that will turn into months, then years again. So I work through the bad and just go back and redo the ones that weren't quite right. You should see all the hours, drafts and steps I go through when I draw Anime! >.<


----------



## frogipoi

I am a betta drawer, so I will draw your bettas. I am nice XD
The thread is Another Betta Drawer


----------



## FireKidomaru

hey im really sorry to ask again...im tryin to get all my bettas drawn in some sort of manner.. only one more i swear.. unless you want to do both .. haha just kidding one is enough could you draw cielo? part of his tail is see through so just warning.. the end of his tail looks like he dosnt have a tail but its there i promise its just see through


----------



## bettalover2033

here is the one ill PM it to you too



secuono said:


> No problem, just PM or post a picture for me. ^.^


----------



## frogipoi

Please paint him!


----------



## secuono

I have 12 to do, one in large scale! >.< 
Wonder what I can get done before I have to leave at 4pm. Hm...


----------



## frogipoi

Good luck!


----------



## bettalover2033

secuono said:


> I have 12 to do, one in large scale! >.<
> Wonder what I can get done before I have to leave at 4pm. Hm...


okay well i want to say is good luck and if you would like you could do mine last.

proffered to be the last person. if it helps:/. is there anything else i can do to help take a load off you?


----------



## JaspersANGEL

O wow secuono ur paintings are really beautiful, I just thought of this maybe if u don't mind and ur not too busy u could paint my Jasper, it would be a cute way to remember my first fishy love. I'll send u a good pic.

It would be a memorial pic so feel free to add anything u feel should be there, i'll add a few more pics of him in my album if u need insperation.

He's a blue vt but he marbled a few times, this is a great pic of him.


----------



## bettalover2033

frogipoi said:


> paint him!


wow hes beautiful


----------



## secuono

Finn & Juliet are done.


----------



## frogipoi

Thanks. He is a delta with a tiny droop to the tail. You can do mine last.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

secuono said:


> Finn & Juliet are done.


 Thanks secuono! Can't wait to see it!:-D


----------



## Maryrox247

secuono said:


> Finn & Juliet are done.


Thank you so much!!!! You seriously rock, did you know that???:-D


----------



## frogipoi

:yourock:


----------



## Alexanderismylife

Haha well I would love if you would Paint Alex but...I see that you have alot of requests lol! So if you ever do get time heres a pic of Alex! And if you can't really see him well enough to paint him it's fine lol! =] My camera is really bad..xD


----------



## secuono

Well, I had to leave at 2pm and just got home, so only got those two done. Posting their pics and then will work on others. ^.^

Finn owned by XSprinkleFaceX.









Juliet owned by Maryrox247.


----------



## Maryrox247

omg i love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## secuono

It wasn't the best pic to work with, but turned out pretty ok. Camera took blurry pics too, sorry about that..


----------



## Maryrox247

sorry i took it with my grandmas i phone and they both don't stop moving! lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Maryrox247 said:


> sorry i took it with my grandmas i phone and they both don't stop moving! lol


wow how many did you ask to be painted lol?


----------



## secuono

Kokomo is done. Will post a picture in a few minutes. 

_*I just lost Kyle Jr. to Dropsy tonight, so if anyone wants to draw him for me, that would be nice of you!*_


----------



## frogipoi

Can't wait for Aurora! THANKS!


----------



## secuono

Kokomo owned by Jooleeah.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Thanks alot secuono! Finn looks AMAZING!


----------



## secuono

Alexanderismylife said:


> Haha well I would love if you would Paint Alex but...I see that you have alot of requests lol! So if you ever do get time heres a pic of Alex! And if you can't really see him well enough to paint him it's fine lol! =] My camera is really bad..xD


That's a very tiny picture, I'm not sure I can paint him...v.v-


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautufuk work!!


----------



## Jooleeah

> Kokomo owned by Jooleeah.


Yaaaaaaaay  thank you i love it :')


----------



## frogipoi

You rock!


----------



## secuono

^.^


----------



## frogipoi

Who is next? I am done with Kyle Jr. . I will post it when I get the cam (probably tonight).


----------



## secuono

Next for what?


----------



## frogipoi

The next pic.


----------



## secuono

Erm, for you to draw or me to paint? lol.


----------



## frogipoi

You to paint. If you want I will draw another.


----------



## secuono

Random from the 7 left.


----------



## frogipoi

Yay!


----------



## secuono

Vaygirl's Betta.


----------



## vaygirl

Wow, that's AWESOME! He's so handsome.


----------



## secuono

^.^


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!!


----------



## bettalover2033

secuono said:


> Vaygirl's Betta.


wow thats amazing

looks just like it!!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle

You can drawer my boy if you want .

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipsydoodlenoodle/4438460821/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipsydoodlenoodle/4439235550/


I really like your angel fish picture too.


----------



## frogipoi

She has a load XD. This has to be moved in the new forum


----------



## Welsh

Aww Vaygirl's betta looks cool  

Do you just use sketch paper to paint on or something thicker? You have more patients than me, I started drawing my betta a few weeks ago and he's still only half done lol.


----------



## secuono

Yea, use a small sketch book. They started out random Betta online to be colored with color pencil, but that was disastrous. I started drawing in 7th grade, so that was 10 years ago, I think. I'm turning 22 on August 15th! ^.^ 
Always hated water color, never turned out ok... Molding clay is fun, I like all sorts of art.


----------



## frogipoi

Thanks! You are artistic. Do my drawings look okay? Check my album...


----------



## secuono

Hm, I can't seem to find him.
But you should start cleaning up lines & then work on shading! Great next step & will add great depth to them. ^.^


----------



## frogipoi

I am working, THANKS!


----------



## Betta Slave

I don't know if you're still doing them (I just looked at the front page and skipped to the end, and your paintings are GREAT!) but I was wondering if you can do Marmaduke?











Thank you.


----------



## secuono

I am still doing them. ^.^

_If you guys want the original, PM me to send either $1 & your address or a self addressed envelope with a stamp. _


----------



## Welsh

secuono said:


> Yea, use a small sketch book. They started out random Betta online to be colored with color pencil, but that was disastrous. I started drawing in 7th grade, so that was 10 years ago, I think. I'm turning 22 on August 15th! ^.^
> Always hated water color, never turned out ok... Molding clay is fun, I like all sorts of art.


Painting never turns out OK for me, it ends up looking like a nursery kid has done it lol, I take my hat off to you using acrylic paint though, that is a nightmare to use, it dries way to quick for my liking lol. 22 I have 6 months to wait until that number creeps up on me haha


----------



## secuono

Just realized some people are not in the USA, I will have to find out how to send an envelope to other countries and how much it would cost. >.< 
Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## secuono

Marmaduke is the last Betta I will do until I am down to just 3 or 4 left. He is #8. Please refrain from posting Betta to be painted until I let you guys know I am down to 4. Thanks! _^.^
Tell your friends I can paint their fish soon!_

'Ice' is off the list since I cannot save the picture to open in Paint & I do not know what his anal and tail fin look like. Down to 7. Sorry.


----------



## frogipoi

Thanks!


----------



## secuono

Akeros is done.


----------



## frogipoi

*claps*


----------



## secuono

Akeros owned by Codered.


----------



## frogipoi

*dances* I can't wait for Aurora! *shakes her thing* he he.


----------



## CodeRed

Thank you! ^_^ I love it


----------



## Betta Slave

Gorgeous job! So cute. :tongue:


----------



## secuono

He looks like he has long eye lashes, kinda cute. >.<'
Cielo is done, pic in a few seconds.

_*___________________________________________________*_
Cielo owned by Firekidomaru.


----------



## secuono

BettaLover2033.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle

secuono said:


> He looks like he has long eye lashes, kinda cute. >.<'
> Cielo is done, pic in a few seconds.
> 
> _*___________________________________________________*_
> Cielo owned by Firekidomaru.


 
I really like this one


----------



## Bettacaleb

wow i want to be as talented as you in painting i can barely paint a fish by the way your angelfish is amazing!


----------



## Bettacaleb

would you paint my fish? if you can that would be great


----------



## secuono

Searched the whole house for stamps, they vanished. I bought a new book of them last week, wth!?
Anyway, tomorrow I am sending out the first painting because of the missing stamps.
Wonder what happened to them...ugh.


----------



## Bettacaleb

will ya paint my betta?


----------



## secuono

Warf? Yes, he is saved on my list.
Vaygirl's Betta is in the mailbox, after turning the house upside-down, I found the stamps with my checkbook, lol. 
If anyone else want's their painted Betta shipped, PM me.


----------



## bettalover2033

secuono said:


> BettaLover2033.


wow Titan looks amazing thank you so much!!!


----------



## BlueHaven

Wow, your really good at painting! I love to paint with watercolors, but i'm still learning techniques and i'm not near as good as you. At least not with painting details and shadows. I paint landscapes at the moment.


----------



## secuono

_*Open to new requests!*_


----------



## SilverCaracal

YAY!! Could you paint mine PLEASE?? I love your paintings by the way!! You're a great artist!!

Sorry the pics are so big. Thank you!


----------



## FireKidomaru

OMG!! i love it!! your the best!


----------



## secuono

SilverCaracal said:


> YAY!! Could you paint mine PLEASE?? I love your paintings by the way!! You're a great artist!!
> 
> Sorry the pics are so big. Thank you!


Added to my list. Is that your fish in your icon? It's so pretty!

_Your welcome, FireKidomaru. _

Aurora owned by Frogipoi.


----------



## frogipoi

THANKS! OMG it is AWESOME! I love you! *hugs*


----------



## frogipoi

Does it look good as my avatar? I edited it on picnik.com.


----------



## BlueHaven

Can you paint mine too, he's (Thai) in my avatar. That would be cool, :]
I have pictures of him in my album too if you need to see those.
I don't want to be inconvenient, so here's a bigger picture of him, hope it's not too big!


----------



## metalbetta

If you get bored you're more than welcome to do any of my other fish.   ... lol

Here's Damian if you feel like painting him any time. No rush at all!


----------



## secuono

Lol, metalbetta, I'm gonna end up painting all your Betta? =p
On my list, so is Thai. 


Again, if you want the original, Please PM me. You can send your own envelope *or* $1 and I will provide the envelope, stamp, cardboard.


----------



## frogipoi

Can you paint Aqua? I will get a pic...


----------



## metalbetta

lol no that's all I'll ask of you.  You don't havta if you don't wanna. No worries!


----------



## frogipoi




----------



## frogipoi

Color: (He is a VT, his tail is long!)


----------



## BlueHaven

Thank you very much! Here's the link just in case the picture didn't show up, I can't see it for some reason. 
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=6982


----------



## FireKidomaru

aaahhhh! your art is beautiful.... could you paint one more please!!?? just one more would be awesome! (ps. i will most likely ask for more) haha you dont have to if you dont want to or you get bogged down with all this art... thanks for my other 2 you drew... this is helios my gold delta tail


----------



## secuono

*Please make sure you post a good picture. I am having a hard time with some of them and may not be able to paint them at all. *_*

Good picture. Sharp outline, colors easily visible, color grading and where two colors meet is clear and easy to tell apart. 
*_http://anw.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/IMG_1026-1024x768.jpg
 http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_gHZM9L50G...AAAAc/SYe_BxV5suE/s400/Betta_splendens_24.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Betta_Half_Moon.jpg/763px-Betta_Half_Moon.jpg_*

Bad picture. Blurred outline, colors hard to tell from other similar colors, grading is impossible to find, too small, fin ends not visible/hidden.
*_http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/BettaChris_Fish/Betta%20Male-ShortTails/DSC00547.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/BettaChris_Fish/Betta Male-VeilTails/DSC00482.jpg
 http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd173/alicem_album/betta/betta001.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd173/alicem_album/betta/betta041.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd173/alicem_album/betta/betta050.jpg


----------



## CodeRed

Can you do my baby? If not, I understand. It's probably a bit more complicated to do a white betta


----------



## kirby13580

Hey! Go paint one of mine if you want to! Pick one out in my photo album.


----------



## BlueHaven

If mine is too blurred, then don't worry about it. I can't get a clear picture of mine, lol
I'm sorry to be so bothersome.


----------



## secuono

You can try getting a video, at some point, it should be clear. I can work from that. 

I think I should only start taking pictures from people who will buy them, since I seem to have a nice, thick stack of them now, lol!


----------



## frogipoi

I have to see with my mom. I will buy it, but how much?


----------



## secuono

frogipoi said:


> I have to see with my mom. I will buy it, but how much?


$1.


----------



## frogipoi

Okay I will see with my mom tomorrow. I rather pay 5$ though


----------



## LinuxTux37

Wow! I really wish I had that talent. Here's Sonic if you ever feel like doing some more.


----------



## secuono

frogipoi said:


> Okay I will see with my mom tomorrow. I rather pay 5$ though


Alright, then send $5. :-D


----------



## secuono

Sonic's saved on my list.


----------



## frogipoi

I will send it on my b-day for a original copy of Aurora and can you paint Aqua or is he to blurry? PM me the address so my mom can see.


----------



## secuono

Yes, he is.


----------



## BettaSquirt

If you want to paint Squirt, that'd be awesome:]


----------



## BettaSquirt

nevermind, pictures arent working right now  well actually, hes my avatar if you want to use that


----------



## Jooleeah

Wanna do Patchy?  please and thank you


----------



## betta4ever

Can you paint twilight? he's in my album (cover) *thanks*


----------



## secuono

Ok, I am changing it from $1 to $2, since either you are selecting the wrong payment method and I only get .50cents, or I don't even know. But future little paintings are $2.
I am working on 11x14in paintings, I have two of those to do. After those are done, I will continue with the smaller ones. 
If you want your painting, please PM me. Otherwise, if anyone wants the collection I still have, 17 of them, please also PM me to work out a deal on them. Thanks.


----------



## secuono

Working on Knifegill's Oscar fish. Will post pic by 5pm I think.


----------



## secuono




----------



## bettalover2033

secuono said:


>


Woah thats awesome!! it has a chalkiness think to it i like it


----------



## secuono

Yea, it looks slightly better in person. I used flash since the light is too weak otherwise. I am doing the big paintings right now to get them out of the way. As soon as those are done, I will go back to Bettas.

I lost Amai & Kyle Jr. in the past 3 weeks. Now Lemon, my oldest living boy is also sick. So I need a break from painting Betta...


----------



## bettalover2033

aww im sorry for your loss!


----------



## bloo97

Can You Do Dragon? He is in my avatar. If I change my avatar I will post a pic. 
Only if you want to, no rush!


----------



## Betta Slave

I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## secuono

Yea, I really hope Lemon pulls through, he is such an amazing guy...


----------



## bettalover2033

me too


----------



## SilverCaracal

So sorry!! I hope Lemon gets better! No rush at all!!


----------



## bettalover2033

SilverCaracal said:


> So sorry!! I hope Lemon gets better! No rush at all!!


hey i dont understand your signature what does it mean?


----------



## SilverCaracal

Ares is my betta fish and I got him on April 4th...and yes I do keep track of how long I've had him LOL! I'll change it so it makes a little more sense...LoL


----------



## bettalover2033

i see because i just didnt get the 4.4 part


----------



## bloo97

> I lost Amai & Kyle Jr. in the past 3 weeks. Now Lemon, my oldest living boy is also sick. So I need a break from painting Betta...


Oh I'm so sorry! I didn't catch that. You don't have to draw Dragon.


----------



## secuono

If I sent you out your painting, let me know when you receive it, thanks!


----------



## vaygirl

I wanted to tell ya that your painting of Tango is so cute! And very realistic. I held it up to Tango's tank earlier today and he flared at it.  Thanks!


----------



## metalbetta

I recieved both paintings in the mail yesterday. They look great, and I will be framing them. Thank you so much!


----------



## secuono

I'm glad you guys like them and that they arrived safe.


----------



## Kiara123

i love the art


----------



## betta99

your angelfish is wonderful


----------



## Mermaid Fish

O wow you are only 1 hour 19 minutes away from you. I'd love to meet you but alas I can't drive. ): And we all know parents safety rule , Never give out information online. Plus they'd never drive that far. D: Lol there'd almost be no point in sending a letter lol


----------



## luv2run21

Im gonna get some painting stuff 2morrrow and try my hand at painting


----------



## bettalover2033

Well i got tons of pastels and i just finished my Halfmoon betta this morning i just have to take a picture of it and put it up?


----------



## secuono

Yea. 
I need to return to painting the fish still on my list...
All the small Betta paintings are for sale, the whole collection.
$2 and I can paint your fish, small size and shipped to you.


----------



## bettalover2033

secuono said:


> Yea.
> I need to return to painting the fish still on my list...
> All the small Betta paintings are for sale, the whole collection.
> $2 and I can paint your fish, small size and shipped to you.


Which one?


----------

